# Perth Airport: Can we wait for 4-5Hrs ?



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

We are planning for our visa validation visit to Perth on 7thMay.

Our flight (Malaysian Airline) will reach Perth at 1.00AM, but the hotel check-in time is 10AM. Can we wait at the airport till morning 7AM & then start for the hotel or the airport authority will not allow us to stay at the airport for that long ?

Need your views on this issue.

Thanks,
Rawale


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Perth Airport is open 24 hours a day. However I do not know if you may stay there after you have your baggage and have cleared customs/immigration.

Try contacting them via this page to get a definitive answer:
Perth Airport : Contact Us

Please post any reply they send so other members can benefit from the info.

You should also ask if your hotel will allow early check-in (many do unless they are really full). 



Rawale said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning for our visa validation visit to Perth on 7thMay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Perth Airport is open 24 hours a day. However I do not know if you may stay there after you have your baggage and have cleared customs/immigration.
> 
> Try contacting them via this page to get a definitive answer:
> Perth Airport : Contact Us
> ...


Hi Amaslam,

Thanks a lot for the valuable suggestion, we had a great trip to Perth last week.

I got the following response from Perth Airport & I think we can wait @ the airport for 4-5Hrs :-

Dear Rawale, 
Thank you for taking the time to register your enquiry via Perth Airport’s website feedback form on 29 April 2010. 
Please be advised that the International Terminal at Perth Airport is open 24 hrs. Mattress Blue is a café which is open 24hrs and is located adjacent to the arrivals area at the International Terminal on the ground floor. All other food outlets open within an hour of the first departing plane and close an hour after the final plane of the day. Please note that there are areas to rest and wait on both the ground floor and level 1 within the terminal.
We hope you find this information useful. 

If you have any further feedback or questions please do not hesitate to contact us on +61 8 9478 8888 or via email on [email protected].

Yours Sincerely 
Customer Service 
Perth Airport 
Westralia Airports Corporation
Level 2, 2 George Wiencke Drive (opposite Domestic Terminals)
PERTH AIRPORT WA 6105
PO Box 6
Cloverdale WA 6985 
PHONE: +61 8 9478 8474
FAX: + 61 8 9478 8889
Perth Airport : Perth Airport Home Page

But we got this response a bit late & we preponed our hotel booking for that day so that we don't have to wait at the airport till morning. So my experience says that send the enquiry email at least 10days before travel.

Regds,
Rawale


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Would you like to share your experience about Perth covering different expects like living, people, life style, leisure, jobs, etc , etc. How you distinguish Perth from rest of the Australia (like Sydney, Melbourne) 

I'll be thankful.


----------



## Rawale (Apr 14, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Would you like to share your experience about Perth covering different expects like living, people, life style, leisure, jobs, etc , etc. How you distinguish Perth from rest of the Australia (like Sydney, Melbourne)
> 
> I'll be thankful.


Hi Shaharshad,

Aplogies for the late reply, was held-up with some work.
You can find my experience about Perth in the new thread "Our 5 days in Perth".

Regards,
Rawale


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Rawale said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning for our visa validation visit to Perth on 7thMay.
> 
> ...


Because we pay airport fee so we are legally eligible to stay in the airport for at least a day. I have seen a video of a person who stayed in an airport for 3 months and no authorities could remove him because they had no legal reason to do that.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I remember that movie too.. The Terminal right??


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I remember that movie too.. The Terminal right??


Not movie.. it was a news item. so real life story.. We pay airport taxes, so we can stay at the airport for any justifiable time.


----------

